# Short Story I Wrote



## Beezer (Sep 19, 2022)

In a nutshell...

The Devil shows up on a pornography website using the handle 'Horny'. Christ arrives and tracks him down using the handle 'The Carpenter'.

The chase is on throughout many different internet forums...ultimately culminating in the possible destruction of the planet...as the Devil infiltrates the classified government websites of a rogue nation.

I thought it was a real page-turner when I wrote it years ago. It's in a black garbage bag in storage somewhere in the garage.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 19, 2022)

My incredible 25 year old niece is getting a book published she wrote and she just passed the Bar Exam and is now officially a Lawyer!

Pretty heady stuff for a young lady at that age. I'm so proud of her! When I found out she passed the Bar I phoned her and yelled "FRODO!!!". She loved The Lord of the Rings Trilogy and got my reference right away.


----------

